# So I bought a Tri-loom



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It'll probably ship out to me in the next couple of days. I've been watching some YouTube videos to learn how to weave on it. It's a 30" loom, very nice looking. I figured a simple loom like this would be a good place to start learning to weave. And since my spouse doesn't seem terribly opposed to it, I'd give it a shot. Any advice on weaving with a tri-loom?


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Get a long crochet hook if you don't have one, to help you get the yarn through if you don't have one. In my class that I took I had to use my hands, and it got awkward towards the middle. I've still got the wood in my garage to make one, I need to get on it before I totally forget how to do it.  Where did you get yours from?


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 1 its a Big loom at least 6' long. It has I think 151 nails on each side. Yep either use a crochet hook or a long Tunisian hook. I even use a very small circular needle with mine when I got close to the middle. I got alot of infomation from www.waynesthisandthat.com/triloom He has tone of info there as mine didnt come with too much to help. Good luck and if you ever want one that you can make shawls on just give me a holler, I will sell you mine as I havent used it in a while.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

When weaving don't tighten the yarn too much. Make sure you use the same types of yarn per project. Diffrences in yarns cause puckering upon removal off the loom.I took a double ended long chrochet hook,ground off one end and painted it red(nail polish) for visability. I use the red end as a beater.I also use a easel, as a stand.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Also I found that a wide tooth comb works well for moving the yarn up into place. I have several triangular looms, but all loaned out right now----be careful of that!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yep, long crochet hooks are a must! Also, hair picks work pretty well as a beater too!


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I have a 7' adjustable tri-loom that DH designed and made for me. I don't use it because I need a stand for it. My knees won't let me get up and down to weave, but I used it to make some shawls and I love them. When I get a stand for it I will use it again.

There are some books on tri-loom weaving, the one I have is by Carol Leigh (not Lee) I think. I will have to look it up. There is a yahoo group for tri-loom, also. 

It is not hard to pick up and it is fun once you get the hang of it. As 7thswan said keep the yarn very loose, looser than you think you should. Once you wash and full the finished product it evens out and is gorgeous. 

Here is Carol Leigh's site: 
http://www.hillcreekfiberstudio.com/


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Yep that is so true ...the first time I usedmy loom I didnt keep it loose but the next time I used it I did you can really tell the difference. I also use a hair pick for a beater. I made my on easel for my 7' loom sure made it wasier than when I had it mounted to the wall. Yep lots of walking with this one.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

Falls-Acre, I've never heard of a tri loom or seen one when I looked up what it was. How interesting. And it's perfect for shawls! I love shawls!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

A friend of mine, in our fiber group, has a big, probably 6" loom that she makes shawls out of. Watching her work is mesmerizing. Back and forth, back and forth she moves, with her fingers dancing through the yarn creating absolutely beautiful wearable art. She makes it look so easy!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

raccoon breath said:


> Falls-Acre, I've never heard of a tri loom or seen one when I looked up what it was. How interesting. And it's perfect for shawls! I love shawls!


Yes, I make 2 triangles on my 7 footer and weave them together for afgans.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have done that also 7thswan...you can get alot of exercise with a 7' loom. and you will use muscles that you forgot you have.


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Yes, I make 2 triangles on my 7 footer and weave them together for afgans.


Wow! That's really cool. Like Chatty said, big workout.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It arrived yesterday. I admit I was very slightly disappointed in the overall size of it. However, it will make perfectly sized children's shawls! And if I were so inclined, 3 or 4 of these stitched together would make a great adult sized shawl. Because of its slight size and because my fingers were just itching to try it out, I actually managed to complete my first little shawl/triangle on it! I ran out of yarn about a quarter of the way down adding fringe (I have 1 more ball of this yarn, but it's out in the shed), but will get pics of it after it's lifted off and washed. I used the same mohair blend yarn I used for the KAL shawl I made (shades of blue). Probably not my best decision, because I was fighting to clear the sheds the whole time! LOL


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I finished off the first child-sized shawl from the loom this evening. It's perfect!! If I really want to, I could easily fix up a few more triangles for an adult-sized shawl. But tried this one around the shoulders of my 6YO and it fit her perfectly!

The photo was about halfway through. From start to finish (excluding fringe) it only took a few hours to complete. The canister beside the loom is my spur-of-the-moment yarn jar.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

It looks about the size that we used in my tri-loom class I took. The lady who taught it made those into scarves, and showed how you could used it around your neck, under a jacket, etc. I was a bit disappointed when I first saw the size too, but really, it took a long time just to do one of those and for learning I don't think you would want much bigger.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

And pretty yarn by the way.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I really love this loom! It's as close to instant gratification as you can get with thread-art items. I had to chase down my daughter and practically pry the shawl from her so I can photograph it! her birthday's coming up, so I'll probably ultimately let her have this one. I could definitely see myself happily working with a larger version of this, I just have no idea where I could possibly store one of those in my house! Though I may see about making my own later this spring.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

The one I have, Carol Leigh Spriggs can be taken apart and it adjusts to weave smaller items. I hang mine on the wall when not in use. It takes about 8 hours to make a full size shawl with fringe. Have Fun!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I finally took some pics of the finished shawl. Even though this yarn was difficult to work, the effect was worth it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That turned out really nicely . I love the colors. What yarn did you use again?


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It's a mohair blend from Lion Brand called Imagine. I just tried to find more of it and apparently it's been discontinued. Though I did manage to find 3 skeins of a creamy white. I really like it for this though, and am looking for some other mohair blends to substitute.


----------



## Candy (May 12, 2002)

Very nice! I have been looking at these looms, but need to use the ones I have 





Falls-Acre said:


> I finally took some pics of the finished shawl. Even though this yarn was difficult to work, the effect was worth it!


----------

